# Dissolving Palladium



## Rocky888 (Jan 1, 2016)

Does anybody know how much nitric acid it takes to dissolve a troy ounce of Palladium and if you would use less nitric acid and by how much if you dissolved the same ounce in aqua regia.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 1, 2016)

Since the atomic weight is near the atomic weight of silver, though siver is monovalent and palladium divalent as its nitrate, I would guess you can use the numbers of silver and divide them with 2 - half as much nitric as when dissolving silver. Same effects of saving nitric with lower concentration, as long the nitric isn't too weak to dissolve the palladium. Dissolving palladium can obviously be tricky, so search the forum about this.

edit: this is the theory, in practice palladium need a lot more, as you can see in the link below


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 1, 2016)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=11490&start=20#p198707


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 1, 2016)

solar_plasma said:


> Since the atomic weight is near the atomic weight of silver, though siver is monovalent and palladium divalent as its nitrate, I would guess you can use the numbers of silver and divide them with 2 - half as much nitric as when dissolving silver.


Wouldn't you need twice as much as with silver? 

One molecule of HNO3 reacts with one atom of silver to create one molecule of AgNO3.
Two molecules of HNO3 and one atom of palladium creates one molecule of Pd(NO3)2.

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 1, 2016)

:lol: You are right, Göran! Error in my logic, you need half as much palladium! ...stupid mistake! And then the empirically won numbers are also matching to the theory.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 1, 2016)

solar_plasma said:


> :lol: You are right, Göran! Error in my logic, you need half as much palladium! ...stupid mistake! And then the empirically won numbers are also matching to the theory.


ROTFL! (Sorry Harry, Rolling on the floor laughing I mean!)

I didn't say anything. :mrgreen: 

Seems there are a lot of mistaken identity on the forum these days.

Göran (Also known as Dave)


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 1, 2016)

:lol: Guess new year night was too much to me...I was sure it were you Göran! I had hallucinations.


----------



## Rocky888 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks Solar, that link is what I needed!


----------

